# Low PSLE results , Any suggestion for Lower Secondary School?



## lennardtan76 (Nov 14, 2015)

Hi ,

I am trying to help my friend. His daughter got a low results at PSLE and the school that was listed for her is not that good. Can anyone suggest any alternative school for her ? 

thanks


----------



## kazy01 (Dec 4, 2015)

North got northland , northbrooks or northbrooks . If it's really Low. Do pm me the score . I can help you with it


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

kazy01 said:


> North got northland , northbrooks or northbrooks . If it's really Low. Do pm me the score . I can help you with it
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


North light ?

I doubt you can get PM since you don't have enough posts.


----------



## kazy01 (Dec 4, 2015)

North light can also .


----------

